# Подмосковные вечера



## Tower of Babel

When I first learned the title of the song, "Подмосковные вечера," I was surprised because I thought it should be "Подмосковские вечера" instead, since the word "московские" ends in "-ские," rather than "-ные." Is there an explanation for this alteration from "-ские" to "-ные"?


----------



## Kolan

Tower of Babel said:


> When I first learned the title of the song, "Подмосковные вечера," I was surprised because I thought it should be "Подмосковские вечера" instead, since the word "московские" ends in "-ские," rather than "-ные." Is there an explanation for this alteration from "-ские" to "-ные"?


Each form derives from its own (different) "root": *Московские* - from *Москва*, *подмосковные* - from *Подмосковье* (not Подмосква).


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Kolan said:


> Each form derives from its own (different) "root": *Московские* - from *Москва*, *подмосковные* - from *Подмосковье* (not Подмосква).


 
...which it the name for the areas adjacent to Moscow only or for the entire Moscow region, I am not sure?


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Each form derives from its own (different) "root": *Московские* - from *Москва*, *подмосковные* - from *Подмосковье* (not Подмосква).


I'm not sure this is due explanation, because in  other instances of the geografical ajectives we can see *-овье > овский*:
Поднепровье - поднепровский
Надднепровье - надднепровский
Заднепровье - заднепровский
Приазовье - приазовский (here "в" is the part of the stem, like in Москва)
Задонье - задонский (not задонный)
Приморье - приморский
I'd rather say "подмосковный" instead of "подмосковский" is more or less occasionally arised tradition, influenced by the "non-geografical" pairs: верховье - верховный, поголовье - поголовный, etc.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> I'm not sure this is due explanation, because in other instances of the geographical ajectives we can see *-овье > овский*:


I did not say that it is geographical. Prefix "*под-*" makes the whole thing sound different and not geographical, because it alludes to something _underneath of Moscow_ (is there any other geographical example with *под-*?).

Then your other examples of *-овный* make sense. Ι would add *любовно-морковный*.


----------



## Anatoli

Prefix "под-" and the preposition "под" with names of towns or cities means "near" or "around", not "under".

IMHO, we have a case when -ный in "подмосковный" was used simply to make it different from "московский".


----------



## Tower of Babel

So, could someone please tell me the correct way to use "под-" to form the words (both noun and adjective) for the areas around the following cities?

Санкт-Петербург
Волгоград
Париж
Вашингтон
Токио


----------



## Kolan

Tower of Babel said:


> So, could someone please tell me the correct way to use "под-" to form the words (both noun and adjective) for the areas around the following cities?
> 
> Санкт-Петербург
> Волгоград
> Париж
> Вашингтон
> Токио


Well, you're right, there is no way 

*Под*московный can be also seen as dominated by a huge mass of Moscow City.


----------



## Tower of Babel

So, Подмосковье / подмосковный is actually a unique case, and no other city has similar words? That's quite a surprise.

Then I suppose the only way to express something like "подмосковные вечера" for another city is to say "вечера под Волгоградом / Санкт-Петербургом / Парижем / Вашингтоном / Токио"?


----------



## Kolan

Tower of Babel said:


> Then I suppose the only way to express something like "подмосковные вечера" for another city is to say "вечера под Волгоградом / Санкт-Петербургом / Парижем / Вашингтоном / Токио"?


"Вечера на хуторе близ Диканьки", as well.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> поголовье - поголовный, etc.


*голова - подголовье - подголовный *
Ср.:
*Моск(о)ва-Подмосковье-подмосковный*

Не удержусь, чтобы не процитировать современного классика жанра:

П р о х о р о в. Молись, Михалыч! В последний раз молись, адмирал! 
М и х а л ы ч (_уронив голову до пределов, начинает быстро-быстро что-то бормотать, приблизительно такое_). За Москву-мать не страшно умирать, *Москва - всем столицам голова*, в Кремле побывать - ума набрать, от ленинской науки крепнут разум и руки, СССР - всему миру пример, Москва - Родины украшение, врагам устрашение... 

Венедикт Ерофеев. Вальпургиева ночь, или "Шаги командора". _Трагедия в пяти актах_ 
http://www.theatre-studio.ru/library/yerofeev_v/yerofeev_v_valpurg.html


----------



## papillon

Tower of Babel said:


> Then I suppose the only way to express something like "подмосковные вечера" for another city is to say "вечера под Волгоградом / Санкт-Петербургом / Парижем / Вашингтоном / Токио"?


I would say the whole usage of the preposition под for a suburb of a city only works for the traditionally Russian toponyms. Под Парижем and под Токио doesn't work quite as well, though you can certainly hear such usage in a jocular way.


----------



## Kolan

papillon said:


> I would say the whole usage of the preposition под for a suburb of a city only works for the traditionally Russian toponyms. Под Парижем and под Токио doesn't work quite as well, though you can certainly hear such usage in a jocular way.


I think that e.g. *Арлингтонское кладбище под Вашингтоном* sounds correctly.

Господин Барковский отметил, что "кладбище будет создано по примеру Арлингтонского, что находится *под Вашингтоном*". 
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=570112

As well:
Газета.Ru — Общество || *Под Парижем* вновь бунтуют В воскресенье в одном из пригородов *Парижа* произошли массовые беспорядки, устроенные молодежью. Причиной стал инцидент в предместье Вилле-ле-Бель. Как *...*
www.gazeta.ru/social/2007/11/26/2345338.shtml

(Стоит отметить выражение "пролетел как фанера *над Парижем*" - и только над Парижем, никакой другой город не уместен )


----------



## papillon

Kolan said:


> ...Газета.Ru — Общество || *Под Парижем* вновь бунтуют В воскресенье в одном из пригородов *Парижа* произошли массовые беспорядки, устроенные молодежью. Причиной стал инцидент в предместье Вилле-ле-Бель. Как *...*


This is precisely what I was referring to as "jocular usage".

Использование слова "бунт" в комбинации с "под Парижем" создает впечатление, что речь идёт не о массовых беспорядках в Парижских "банльё", а а о чём-то более родном и близком, как минимум о крестьянской войне под предводительством Емельяна Пугачёва. Приём типичный для газетного заголовка. Хотелось бы обратить ваше внимание на последующее использование более "нейтрального" сочетания "в одном из пригородов".


----------



## Maroseika

Occasionally many others similar names may be created and used ( I found them in the net and, strange enough, the latter two are the most frequent) : Подтулье, Подсуздалье, Подкостромье, Подвладимирье, Подъярославье, Подпсковье, Подпарижье, Подберлинье, but all these words are not lexical, of course, though quite well comprehensible.
We just can wonder then why only Подмосковье survived... Especially taking into account that this model is considered to be productive:

*Существительные с преф. под- и суф**. -и|j|- (-|j|-) имеют значение "место, пространство, находящееся ниже того, что названо мотивирующим словом, или в непосредственной близости от него": подглазье, подгорье, подстепье, подземелье, подкрылье, подлесье, поднебесье, подполье, подножие; спец.: подверстачье, подбарабанье; мотивированные собственными географическими наименованиями: Подмосковье, Подказанье. Тип проявляет продуктивность.*
*http://www.rusgram.narod.ru/502-549.html*


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> We just can wonder then why only Подмосковье survived... Especially taking into account that this model is considered to be productive


I ran across an interesting opinion :

"... слово "*Подмосковье*" звучит как-то не очень... Можно сказать, что и как-то унизительно. Не говорят же - подсаратовье, подказанье и т.д. Понятно, что есть очень хорошая песня о вечерах, и всё же...Например, *Московия* звучит более приятн_о_"
http://www.anpinfo.ru/meeting/showthread.shtml?F=2&T=3753


----------



## Kolan

Setwale_Charm said:


> ...which it the name for the areas adjacent to Moscow only or for the entire Moscow region, I am not sure?


It is only adjacent area (although the regional administration sits in Moscow City) and quite distinct, too, but not equivalent to the administrative borders of the Moscow region. Generally, it is much wider, but I remember a map of Подмосковье in my room, which did not include a remote county of Серебряные Пруды.

Also, because of the recent Moscow expansion beyond the circular autoroute, Подмосковье shrank from the inside.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Occasionally many others similar names may be created and used ( I found them in the net and, strange enough, the latter two are the most frequent) : *Подтулье, Подсуздалье, Подкостромье, Подвладимирье, Подъярославье, Подпсковье, Подпарижье, Подберлинье*, but all these words are not lexical, of course, though quite well comprehensible.
> We just can wonder then why only Подмосковье survived...


I also found Казань/_Подказанье_.

It's worth of mentioning in the light of our discussion, that the adjectives, if derived from the above names, would be distinct from *подмосковный :*

_подтульский, подсуздальский, подкостромской, подвладимирский, подъярославский, подпсковский, подпарижский, подберлинский, подказанский..._But they are not lexical units, neither.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> It's worth of mentioning in the light of our discussion, that the adjectives, if derived from the above names, would be distinct from *подмосковный :*
> 
> _подтульский, подсуздальский, подкостромской, подвладимирский, подъярославский, подпсковский, подпарижский, подберлинский, подказанский..._But they are not lexical units, neither.


 
But that's exactly what meant the author of this theme and me: подмосков-ный is very untypical, but native speakers may not notice this strange fact through their habit to this form.


----------



## Kolan

*Nanon*, молодчина!!! Не оставила меня в одиночку перед потомками галлов и нашла-таки потрясающий рисунок, продвигающий нас к заветной цели. 
http://www.lot-et-garonne.fr/html/a.../popup_caricatures/fallieres_aviation_03.html

Вот так примерно могло выглядеть первая "*фанера" над Парижем* времён III Республики. Стало ясно, что полёт происходил только в воображении карикатуриста и что ни Эйфелева башня, заметная как символ Парижа на заднем плане, ни сам пилот при этом не пострадали (что логично, иначе шуму было бы не меньше, чем в печально знаменитые 9/11), так что аварии такой в хрониках воздухоплавания зафиксировано быть не могло. 

Пилотом *фанерного* агрегата, карикатурно потерявшего управление, изображён Президент Французской Республики *Арман Фальер*, всячески поощрявший развитие совершенно новой для той эпохи идеи летательных аппаратов, в том числе, и тяжелее воздуха. (Вообще на эту тему на вышеприведённом сайте есть три карикатуры авиационного содержания с Президентом). Его высокий пост, гомологичный царскому в России, в сочетании с неловким положением в явно неуправляемой (по конструктивным особенностям) стремительно пикирующей фанерной раме, за которую он с ужасом судорожно вцепился, несомненно, вдохновили меньшевика Юлия Мартова на сравнение с царизмом, летящего к своей гибели с такой же скоростью. 

Тот факт, что в "Искре", завершившей своё существование в октябре 1905 года, такая статья Мартова появиться не могла, ничего не значит. Мартов запоминается из курса истории РСДРП больше как редактор "Искры" (пока он был с Лениным и позже - с Плехановым, после чего о нём в официальных советских источниках практически ни гу-гу, как о скомпрометировавшем себя "презренным" меньшевизмом, лидером которого он оставался до самой смерти в 1923 г.), а не как плодотворный деятель социал-демократии, написавший, помимо статей в "Искре", массу всяких трудов, большинство из которых было опубликовано после октября 1905 года. Поэтому статья с упоминанием имени *Фальера* могла вполне появиться в 1908 году в других революционных изданиях (отчего её и трудно искать, но, несомненно, она где-то есть), откуда несколько перевранная фраза (*Фальер - фанера*, тем более, что и аэроплан - фанерный) и превратилась сначала в анекдот (которым она, на самом деле, и была), а позже в устах советской интеллигенции, не имевшей возможности читать Мартова в оригинале - и в выражение "*пролететь как фанера над Парижем*".

Уф-ф-ф...

*Браво, Нанон *

Французская версия - здесь.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=845253


----------



## Tower of Babel

Kolan said:


> I ran across an interesting opinion :
> 
> "... слово "*Подмосковье*" звучит как-то не очень... Можно сказать, что и как-то унизительно. Не говорят же - подсаратовье, подказанье и т.д. Понятно, что есть очень хорошая песня о вечерах, и всё же...Например, *Московия* звучит более приятн_о_"
> http://www.anpinfo.ru/meeting/showthread.shtml?F=2&T=3753


Do readers of this forum agree with (or at least understand) this opinion quoted in Post #16?

*Why* would "Подмосковье" sound "унизительно"? Is it purely something about the phonetics of the word "Подмосковье"? Or does "Московия" sound better because it was the medieval state that was the political forerunner of modern Russia, and psychologically represents Russian pride in its past history?


----------



## Maroseika

Tower of Babel said:


> Do readers of this forum agree with (or at least understand) this opinion quoted in Post #16?
> 
> *Why* would "Подмосковье" sound "унизительно"? Is it purely something about the phonetics of the word "Подмосковье"? Or does "Московия" sound better because it was the medieval state that was the political forerunner of modern Russia, and psychologically represents Russian pride in its past history?


For me Подмосковье sounds pretty good, while Московия - quite awful.
In fact Московия has never been a predecessor of Russian state, or better say this very word has never been used by Russians. This word is a transliteration of the term medieval foreigners used to denote Moscow Grand Duchy, extending it sometimes to the whole Russia.
The term itself is from Modern Latin - Moscovia (> French Moscovie and English Muscovy).


----------



## Tower of Babel

Maroseika said:


> For me Подмосковье sounds pretty good, while Московия - quite awful.
> In fact Московия has never been a predecessor of Russian state, or better say this very word has never been used by Russians. This word is a transliteration of the term medieval foreigners used to denote Moscow Grand Duchy, extending it sometimes to the whole Russia.
> The term itself is from Modern Latin - Moscovia (> French Moscovie and English Muscovy).


Как интересно, я даже не знал, что название "Московия" было заимствовано из латинского языка, и не было чисто русское. Так что я почитал побольше про эту так называемую Московию и обнаружил настоящее русское название "Великое княжество Московское". Спасибо за объяснение, *Maroseika*!


----------

